# My son seems to be having lots of hypos is this honeymoon period?



## Tors (May 9, 2010)

My son seems to be having lots of hypos in the day and maybe one at night at about 4am is this the honeymoon period, or are we doing something wrong?x


----------



## Tezzz (May 9, 2010)

I guess your son is on MDI. 
If that is the case have you done a basal test?


----------



## Tors (May 9, 2010)

He has only been diagnosed for 2 1/2 weeks he has novarapid and levemir sorry for my ignorance but what is a basal test? very new to this as you can tell!!!


----------



## Tezzz (May 9, 2010)

Basal is the long acting insulin. One basal injection should last a whole day. It is the background insulin. Levemir is a basal insulin. 

A basal test is one that checks that the injection is the right amount. If you have too much you can get hypos. If not enough you can run too  high.

Bolus is fast acting insulin. Novorapid is a fast acting insulin. Bolus injections are done around meal times, or as a correction of a too high BG (blood glucose) reading.

Have a word with your diabetes team tomorrow to get their advice.

You might want to test your son at 3 am to see if he is hypoing in the night so that can be treated before the liver over compensates and he wakes up high.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2010)

J was having hypos almost constantly just recently (about 2 months after diagnosis).  He was in what the DSN called "serious honeymoon mode" and after dropping his insulin to the lowest possible, the consultant eventually took him right off it for a few days.  For the first few days he was hypo nearly all the time, then his sugars gradually started going higher.  Last Wednesday they put him on MDI.  Just one unit of Levemir at the moment, and Novorapid at 1:25 carbs but his levels are a lot better.

Keep in touch with your DSN and make sure she knows about all the hypos.  They can then do something about it.

(((Hugs))) to your son.  No fun for him!


----------



## Tors (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for that they have been gradually dropping his insulin so I guess maybe they may do the same in my sons case I am seeing DSN tomorrow so I will make sure I let her know.  Son start his SATS today so hoping he wont hypo too much at school.  I have decided to collect him at lunchtimes just for this week do you think this is a good idea? Its all totally exhausting I feel anxious all the time and wake up thinking do we really have to do all this again today. Although my son seems to take it all in his stride.


----------



## rspence (May 10, 2010)

*just to encourage you along*

HI Tors, just been readng your post and thread and wanted to say hi. i'm fairly new to this jounrey too, 6 weeks tomorrow since JP's diagnosis. He's only little but yes they take it in ther stride, but then we're the ones dong the carb counting and checking and refilling of equipment etc so no wonder our heads are spinning.

thanks brightontez for explaining stuff.

people on here are amazing sources of understanding and support.

you're right about the routine beng relentless - 'here we go again' is sung often in our house!!

trust your sons sats go well - ts alot of stress diabetes and sats - poor lad.

rachel


----------



## Tezzz (May 11, 2010)

Your welcome Rachel.

Please do bear in mind to get advice from your DSNs. 

Members experience on this forum would show gradual basal changes are better especially when trying to fine tune.

Members have said it can take a few days for the body to get used to the new amount of slow acting insulin in the system and for things to settle down. 

Please verify this with your DSN in case your needs are special.


----------

